# Tamper Sellers Wheel - Sheffield



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Gave up on this place last week after they said it'd be 40 minutes to an hour for a sandwich. Came back this week and really glad we did! Best coffee I've had in Sheffield (by a whisker from Amici & Bici - both have excellent baristas but Tamper edges it on the blend). Food is where the new branch of Tamper really comes into its own though. It's not cheap but the quality is not cafe quality - in fact it's better than the vast majority of restaurants in Sheffield.









The steak was very tender, obviously cooked to order, the chips (and seemingly everything else on the plate) are made from scratch. Even the baked beans on the all day breakfast were something special!


----------



## MagnumProject (Dec 26, 2014)

Tamper - Sellers wheel is my favourite place in the UK for coffee. Sheffield has a few really good coffee shops now but Tamper still edges it i think


----------



## allansmith (Jan 3, 2015)

I seems like a good start for new day. After watching these photos, Im feeling hungry now. Must try it asap







Thank for sharing this nice place


----------

